# HIP NUMBER



## dkhntrdstn

Don't for get to get your hip number before the season.You all so need it if you are going to hunt doves.

http://www.uthip.com/


----------



## Gee LeDouche

Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Dusty, I personally think the hippest number is 11, but that's just personal preference.


----------



## dkhntrdstn

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Dusty, I personally think the hippest number is 11, but that's just personal preference.


 :lol:


----------

